# Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!



## Syles (24. Oktober 2017)

Moin Moin,

ich fliege in 2 Wochen mit 2 Kumpels nach Mexiko um zu fischen, nun wollen wir hier vom Ufer aus fischen.

D.h. Spinnangeln und evtl auch mal mit Naturködern versuchen.
Das alles aber neben den Big Game Ausflügen vom Ufer/Strand/Steg aus.

Wir sind erfahrene Raubfischangler in unseren Gefilden jedoch onshore in Mexiko richtige Anfänger.

Somit habe ich einige Fragen die ihr hoffentlich beantworten könnt 

Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus

wie sieht es hier aus kann man hier mit gewöhnlichen Stickbaits, Jerkbaits und Popper anfangen?

Ich schätze mal tiefgehende Wobbler wären die 2. Wahl?

Welche Stellen sollte ich besonders ins Auge fassen?
Ich hatte an felsige Abschnitte sowie Lagunen gedacht.

Vom Gerät her sind wir schon ausgerüstet.

Die Frage stellt sich auch nach den Größen der Köder für Jacks bis Barrakuda...? von bis.-...?

Ich hatte nun auch schon gelesen dass die Führung nun eher schneller ist als hier üblich um die Warmwasser Räuber zu reizen ist schnell hier wirklich schnell?

Könnten wir Abends/Nachts auf einem Steg mit der Grundrute und Fischfetzen/Tintenfisch etc erfolgreich sein und wenn welche Arten würden sich dafür interessieren?

Es wäre wirklich klasse wenn Ihr mir hier etwas aushelfen könntet denn ich freue mich schon sehr darauf.
Aber es drehen sich immer wieder diesen Fragen in meinem Kopf nun muss ich euch einfach fragen.

Vielen Dank liebe Gemeinde

Petri 

Syles#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*

Zuerst mal herzlich willkommen an "Board"..

Du hast Dir ja gleich ne echte Spezialfrage  ausgesucht. 

Da bin ich dann doch gespannt, ob da einer bei uns im Forum das beantworten kann!
Drück Dir die Daumen (denn ich kanns schon mal nicht)..


----------



## Syles (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zuerst mal herzlich willkommen an "Board"..
> 
> Du hast Dir ja gleich ne echte Spezialfrage  ausgesucht.
> 
> ...




Hi

Vielen Dank.

Das Wäre Spitze wir wollten uns dann doch mal was anderes vornehmen als den Po/Ebro Welstrips oder die Hecht Trips wir wollen mal was ganz anderes sehn und ich hoffe es wird was


----------



## ullsok (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*

Mexiko ist groß und grenzt an zwei Ozeane - es wäre daher gut, wenn du sagst, wo es hingeht und auf was ihr fischen wollt


----------



## Syles (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*



ullsok schrieb:


> Mexiko ist groß und grenzt an zwei Ozeane - es wäre daher gut, wenn du sagst, wo es hingeht und auf was ihr fischen wollt



Hi und sorry 

wir werden die Küste ab Cancun runter pendeln.

Quasi über playa del carmen  nach Tulum.....etc

Zielfisch eigtl alles was kommt aber bevorzugt Raubfisch Barrakuda...Jacks... naja und dann hörts schon auf bei mir  mit was könnte man noch rechnen?

Cheers 

Syles:m


----------



## -iguana (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt zwar jetzt kein Mexico Karibik Spezi, aber die beste Zeit habt ihr euch für euren Ausflug nicht ausgesucht.

Alle großen Räuber sind um die Zeit nicht in der Gegend.
Ich war letztes Jahr selber für 2 Wochen im Nov drüben, aber zum Urlaub machen.
Sind trotz der ungünstigen Voraussetzungen zweimal rausgefahren und haben wie erwartet sehr wenig gefangen.
Eine Einzige King Mac und ein paar Bonitos beim schleppen.
Die Snapper und Grouper kannst du komplett vergessen weil sie nicht größer als 50cm sind.

Um diese Zeit muss man nach Vallarta um die richtig guten Sails, Marlin, Thun und Mahis zu fangen.

 Vom Ufer aus kann ich nix dazu beitragen, aber erfahrungsgemäß sind die besseren Raubfische weiter draussen. Dort wird auch geschleppt, ca 300 - 2000m vom Ufer

Ich will euch nicht euren Urlaub vermiesen, aber das ist meine Erfahrung.

 Mein Tipp, schaut euch die Gegend an, fahrt zu den Mayatempeln, genießt die Sonne und die Cocktails, fischen wird eher enttäuschen.


Gruß Tom


----------



## ullsok (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*

Fürs Fischen vom Ufer würde ich die Erwartungen dort nicht zu hoch schrauben. Bester Spot in der Gegend ist wohl Boca Paila. Auf Youtube gibt es dazu etliche Videos.

Ansonsten, neben dem normalen Big Game:

Die Lagune hinter dem Strand von Cancun auf Snook und Tarpon - braucht ihr aber Guide mit Boot.

Jigging auf Amberjack mit Capt. Navarro ab Playa del Carmen.

Oder direkt weiter nach Punta Allen und dann im Sian Ka'an Reservat - braucht ihr aber auch Guide mit Boot und die Straße dorthin ist ziemlich Offroad.

Möglich wäre auch noch die andere Richtung nach Holbox oder Rio Lagartos. Aber auch hier geht ohne Boot nix - überall Mangroven.

Stickbaits, Jigs und Gummifische sind immer eine gute Wahl oder ihr fischt mit der Fliegenrute.

#6


----------



## Syles (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*

Vielen Dank ihr 2 :m

Ja das habe ich leider auch schon gesehen.
Wir sind auch nicht täglich fischen die Kultur will natürlich auch gesehen werden

Aber wir dachten es wäre nicht verkehrt mal Reiseruten und ein paar Köder einzupacken.

und natürlich will ich mich hier informieren wie ich das beste draus machen kann....ein paar Barrakudas Jacks oder Hornis sollten doch mit Ehrgeiz zu überlisten sein

Daher mein Thread  

Wie ist es denn mit der Grösse der Wobbler?

Und das angeln mit Grundrute abends an Steinpackungen oder Stegen ist das erfolgsversprechend auch wenn es nur minimal ist welche Fische würden sich dafür interessieren?

Cheers 
Sy#hles


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast Dir ja gleich ne echte Spezialfrage  ausgesucht.
> 
> Da bin ich dann doch gespannt, ob da einer bei uns im Forum das beantworten kann!
> Drück Dir die Daumen (denn ich kanns schon mal nicht)..



Unglaublich - es findet sich echt (fast) immer jemand, der sich selbst an solchen Orten auskennt. 

Klasse!!

Und danke euch fürs helfen!!


----------



## W-Lahn (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*

Barrakudas und Cavas (Caranx hippos)  sollten auf alle Fälle gehen, die hängen eigentlich das ganze Jahr in Ufernähe rum. Als Köder würde ich auf Minnows, Stickbaits und Popper setzen...


----------



## ullsok (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*



Syles schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn mit der Grösse der Wobbler?



Schau dir am besten mal die Youtube-Videos an, da siehst du ja die fängigen Köder. Über 15 cm würde ich nicht gehen, z.B. Duo Realis Pencil 110 oder 130. #h


----------



## porbeagle (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*

Ganz wichtig vernünftige Haken & Sprengringe.
Gibt nix bescheideneres als wenn dir dein Fisch wegen nem
billigen Wirbel oder Haken abhanden geht. 

Ansonsten ist die Zeit wie schon vorher beschrieben zum Angeln bescheiden.(Gerade vom Ufer aus)
Bedeutet du kommst um Strecke machen und viele Würfe nicht herum.

Puerto Morelos hat eine ''relativ große'' Mole ich weiß aber nicht ob man die betreten darf.

Aufpassen: Playa del Carmen ist Angeln vom Strand  verboten.
Auch vom alten Fähranleger obwohl die MX dort fischen. Aber du bist weiss also aufpassen.

Wenn du laufen willst lauf rechts vom neuen Fähranleger den Strand runter , heißt Playacar. Immer richtung X Caret da kommen Felsen und ein ganz kleines künstliches Riff.

Direkt mit den Häusern im Rücken würde ich nicht fischen , da dort die Reichen und Schönen wohnen und die sind bissl unentspannt.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*

@TE

Setz dich mal mit dem AB-Member Tortugaf in Verbindung, der ist hier der Mexiko-Spezi!#h


----------



## Syles (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*

Hallo nochmal,

klasse Tipps vielen vielen Dank.

Sprengringe Haken werdne stehts getauscht auch am Hausgewässer 

Super dann werde ich auch mal playacar ansteuern!

Vielen Dank für die Tipps und Spots!
Ich werde mein bestes geben.

Aber schon klasse wie schnell sich hier in dem Forum was tut und tolle Posts und Hilfe zustande kommt!
Da kenn ich Jagdforen da ist das nicht so...

Vielen Dank leute :m

Also eher mal Ansitz/Brandungsangeln hat dort noch niemand getestet?


Bin für jeden tipp sehr dankbar noch mehr sogar da die Zeit ja etwas nachteilig ist.

Cheers

Syles#h


----------



## Salmonidenangler (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*

Moin,

schau mal hier rein (leider nur Fliegenfischen-sind aber Spots beschrieben)
http://www.secretrivers.com/do-it-yourself-fliegenfischen-in-yucatan-mexiko/

LG

Salmonidenangler


----------



## heikki111 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Spinnangeln in Mexiko vom Ufer aus. Hilfe!*

.....


----------

